

~55% of people already invited a friend to join an app - melkisch
https://voicepolls.com/question/1082923
Do you what&#x27;s working best as an invitation system? Twitter, FB, SMS, other?
======
minimaxir
A sample size of 117 is not enough for a conclusion.

